# UHU GLUE



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

What would be a substitute for the UHU rubbery glue that is used to hold LGB figures in place?


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Dan, 
I don't know that I would call it a replacement, but I know I lot of people use hot glue, since it is easy to remove the figures when needed. 

Take care, 
Matt


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I use silicon adhesive for things that might need to be removed at some point (figures, windows, etc.) I suppose any rubber cement would work, also. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

You could also try E6000. I bought mine at TAP Plastics.


----------



## Josef Rieder (Jan 18, 2008)

Doll house wax works great too.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

fwi uhu glue is available at hobby lobby and michaels here in the us-in large tubes-there are at least 4 types available (or were as of last year when i went to buy large tubes of uhu styrene cement for the pola kits i had purchased (now shipped sans glue) 

for a substitute i use either quick grip-a clear gel fabric glue that is great 

or 

doll house wax-it is wax that is meant to secure detail items-works remarkably well for all but the most 'vibrational' situtations-easy to remove and no effect on trains or figues 

imho avoid at all cost walther's goo - 
while a very tough and moderately flexible glue-over time it seems to go bad-brittle and becomes ugly 
leaves quite a tough mess to remove


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes, UHU is availalbe at places like Michaels, but is is not the UHU "Plast" that used to come with the Pola kits. (San-Val used to carry these tubes of Plast.) I've not found anything quite like the original Plast (I like it!), and typically go over my interior seams with one of the "Goops" (crafters, plumbers, or...)


----------

